# Quincy's ears!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I m only able to post two pics at a time, so two more...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Two more...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

One more...the end...


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you know how much I am in love with this boy? I want a Quincy of my very own! I love his color, I love his body style, I love his FACE, I love his personality!!!
Truly glorious ears, that match the rest of him!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> Do you know how much I am in love with this boy? I want a Quincy of my very own! I love his color, I love his body style, I love his FACE, I love his personality!!!
> Truly glorious ears, that match the rest of him!


Awwww...THANK YOU!!! We will be breeding him after his second birthday next February, and after all of his testing is complete, so hopefully his offspring will be as sweet as him. His pups will have dynamite personalities because the girls are temperament plus too, and he is SUCH a character. I love him too. He is such a nice boy!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

His ears (and the rest of him) are beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much. He is even nicer on the inside!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_His ears are magnificent!! You must be very proud of that._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes. Proud and very, very pleased. The last litter of puppies so enjoyed playing with Quincy, and they kind of mangled them. So with banding, banding, banding they have repaired and replenished...and then some. Thank you.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I look at Quincy's ears, who is younger than my Billy, and look at Billy's ears and feel quite guilty. I didn't do banding for a long time and we have paid the price for that, and we don't have any play with puppies to put that on. He has chewed off the fronts and some underneath. They are always banded now, but I will have to pay the price of waiting some time for them to grow to the outer length of them. They have started to grow back, but I can see that it isn't any quick fix! SHAME ON ME!! _


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I look at Quincy's ears, who is younger than my Billy, and look at Billy's ears and feel quite guilty. I didn't do banding for a long time and we have paid the price for that, and we don't have any play with puppies to put that on. He has chewed off the fronts and some underneath. They are always banded now, but I will have to pay the price of waiting some time for them to grow to the outer length of them. They have started to grow back, but I can see that it isn't any quick fix! SHAME ON ME!! _


While you are growing them out, snip the bands a couple/few times a week, brush them out thoroughly, spritz a little Crown Royal on and re-band. I love when I have to add another band because they have grown so much. Quincy thankfully also has the benefit of inheriting his Dad's amazing coat growing abilities.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW Cherie you are doing a amazing job 
Keep up the good work.

He is beautiful I can look at him all day long ..


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

the last photo is so impressive to me!! I don't think I've ever seen natural ears that long!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> WOW Cherie you are doing a amazing job
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> He is beautiful I can look at him all day long ..


Thanks so much! Must make you feel like a proud Grandma! Imagine, at your age?! We are winning the battle against the coat change. I think he is ebbing now. He mats much less and it is sooooooo much better. He still mats, but not as much or as often. I LOVE taking the bands out of his ears and just ogling those beauties!

He is a stunner. I DO look at him all day long, and never get tired of it.


----------



## Fiveoclockdog (Sep 16, 2010)

Saweeet! Seriously though... they look wonderful.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness! His ears (and the rest of him) look spectacular!!! May I ask how long it took to grow out his ears that long?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he's stunning. and has personality to boot. win win


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks so much! Must make you feel like a proud Grandma!


I am a very proud Grandma


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> the last photo is so impressive to me!! I don't think I've ever seen natural ears that long!!


Thanks Keith! Are they not fabulous? Hopefully in several months, Heaven's will look like this too!


----------



## Hey_j (Apr 27, 2011)

Gasp!!! He is GORGEOUS--the only word I seem able to use on this forum it seems--to describe a dog I otherwise am speechless to describe! 

We REALLY wanted a black--but, we really didn't know enough about what to look for when we went on our hunt! 

But--in the long run, as you've described Quincy, Arreau--beauty inside, has to be the most important, along with good health. If you love em, 
you have to want them to have a nice *long* good-quality life!

Sigh--GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fiveoclockdog said:


> Saweeet! Seriously though... they look wonderful.


Thank you! Even I am shocked when I remove the bands and brush them out.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Never have seen such l-o-n-g and silky ears...so beautiful. I've often wondered about the banding, never heard of it before I started reading this forum (have learned so much!). Do you band to grow them out or just as a cool look or...? 

I always love seeing and hearing anything about Quincy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much. No...the banding is strictly for practical purposes.. When the ears are free, the dog can get the hair in their mouth and they they do everything they can to get it out. When they are motioning to get the hair out they break the hair or chew it off. Keeping it in bands keeps it tidily contained so there are no stray bits that can get damaged. And as the ears grow longer, you keep adding bands. It is funny now but whenever I see someone else's show dog, the first thing I do is count the bands, then check the age of the dog to see how Quincy's top knot and ears compare. His ears are certainly luxurious.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

sandooch said:


> Oh my goodness! His ears (and the rest of him) look spectacular!!! May I ask how long it took to grow out his ears that long?


Well he had typically short puppy ears when we had our pups last year. He'd romp with them and they mangled his ears pretty badly. They were all in their new homes around November 1st, so about six months. Thanks very much!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> he's stunning. and has personality to boot. win win


Thanks Faerie! He is such a handsome dude, and he still has personality oozing out of his pores.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, such long pretty ears!! He's a gorgeous boy, Cherie! :love2:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! Gorgeous ears and gorgeous length of coat!! He is a hair growing machine... lucky you... darn Alfie is NOT a hair growing machine, sure wish he was...lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> I am a very proud Grandma


I am so happy that he and his accomplishments make you happy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey_j said:


> Gasp!!! He is GORGEOUS--the only word I seem able to use on this forum it seems--to describe a dog I otherwise am speechless to describe!
> 
> We REALLY wanted a black--but, we really didn't know enough about what to look for when we went on our hunt!
> 
> ...


Thank you VERY much! He is a truly gorgeous boy, but for those of know who know him, he is even more so. Because of his spirit and heart, he just endears himself to everyone and wriggles a hole in your heart that only he can fill. He has the sweetest disposition of any Spoo I have lived with in 48 years, and we have had a LOT of wonderful dogs.

Being a breeder of reds, black was not something I had REALLY thought about owning, until I saw a head shot of Quincy when he was about five weeks old, and I knew I had to have him. He is my heart dog, so it is the best move I ever made. Then, the big bonus...his Mom is apricot and her entire background is apricot and red, so he is actually the perfect fit for us.

Winnow, another member here, is his breeder, and does far more testing than most European breeders, so we have that blessing too.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Quincy is a lovely boy and the fact that he is lovely on the inside makes him even better. Lucky you!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Our sweet, sweet Quincy Jones!! He's such a stunner, Cherie! You are SOOO lucky to have him (and I already know how lucky HE is to have YOU!!)


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy is looking so good. Love the ears. Can't wait for him to be back in the ring!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a Gorgeous dog Quincy is! I absolutely love his beautiful ears and overall character! What a good poppa he is going to be!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

They look like satin. Very nice!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all very much for your kind words about my boy!!! He is the joy of our heart and we'd love him if he had itty bitty short ears. But those glorious, satiny ears just mean there is more of him to love!


----------

